# Marriott Kolina 1 bedrm - how many bathrooms??



## ginnylbs (May 28, 2007)

We have been trying to get a 2 bedroom for Sept 28 this year and so far -no luck with either our Marriott Cypress Harbor or Jockey Club.  We only have 4 adults and are wondering if there are 2 bathrooms or any space for clothes if two couple are traveling?   It looks like one bedrooms come up more frequently and we may have to settle for one of thoser.

Online it says there are 3 baths / 2 baths/1 baths in the units with the same amount of bedrooms -but the photo for the 2 bedrm shows 3 baths.   I am hoping there are two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom as well.  Tuggers with the answer -please let me know.   Thanks.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 28, 2007)

I believe 1 bath at KoOlina. You might be thinking of the hotel conversions like Maui where 1br has 2 baths.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 28, 2007)

Ko'Olina studios have 1 bathroom.

1 bedroom has 1 bath, with an entrance from the bedroom and also one from the kitchen area. Limited clothing space for a couple staying in the living room on the sofa sleeper. 

2 bedroom has 2 baths (above units combined).

I could see a couple and 2 kids staying in the 1 bedroom unit, but it would be cramped for 2 couples.


----------



## Werner Weiss (May 28, 2007)

ginnylbs said:


> Online it says there are 3 baths / 2 baths/1 baths in the units with the same amount of bedrooms -but the photo for the 2 bedrm shows 3 baths.   I am hoping there are two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom as well.


Please take another look at the floor plan for a 2-bedroom at Ko Olina:

http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ko/images/floorplan_2br_2ba.jpg

There are 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms in a 2-bedroom at Ko Olina.

If you "cut off" the top third of the floor plan, the remainder is the floor plan for a 1-bedroom. You'll see that the master bathroom is split. It only has one toilet and shower, which can be accessed from the kitchen/entry area if the door is not locked. There is an oversized tub and a vanity in the master bedroom, but no additional toilet or additional shower.


----------



## ginnylbs (May 28, 2007)

*Thanks - 2bedrm is a 2 bath*

I didn't see that the one bathroom was split with two entries, and it looked like two separate bathrooms.  Looking more carefully -I see that it is the same bathroom.


Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2007)

One thing I wanted to mention about Ko'Olina.  We stayed there last November and I was learly about getting the one bedroom because we like 2 bathrooms.  But I have to say this place isn't like the typical Marriotts.  We really liked the layout of the bathroom with 2 separate vanities.  Definitely made it easier with the morning bathroom routine.  We also like the private sitting room off the master.  You can see photos of the resort in my signature.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 29, 2007)

Only the 2 bedroom is shown on the vacation club website.  
Does anyone know how the Efficiency is laid out?  II shows that it sleeps 2 privately but will accomodate 4.  Is there a mini kitchen in the efficiency?

Thanks!!


----------



## LAX Mom (May 29, 2007)

Werner Weiss said:


> Please take another look at the floor plan for a 2-bedroom at Ko Olina:
> 
> http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ko/images/floorplan_2br_2ba.jpg
> 
> If you take a look at this link, the top third is the studio unit. When you walk in there is a mini kitchen: microwave, bar size fridge, sink & a few dishes. The unit has a queen size bed and a sofa sleeper, all in the same room.


----------



## m61376 (May 29, 2007)

As posted above, the studio side has limited kitchen facilities. There are also a coffee maker and toaster, not mentioned above. At least in the unit we stayed in the studio had a king sized bed, although the MVCI site describes it as queen sized. 

It is comparable to a hotel room with limited kitchen facilities.


----------



## debraxh (May 29, 2007)

Does the couch(?) in the master sitting area convert to a bed?  Looks like it would be perfect for a child.


----------

